# Craftsman 305cc - Anyone Familiar with this one?



## cdnbacon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello all,

The following is a 24" 305cc B&S engine Craftsman snowblower, that's apparently only available on the Sears Canada website. There does not appear to be a model number for it.

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24'' 305cc Dual Stage Snow Thrower - Sears | Sears Canada

I'm attracted to it because of the large engine (and currently on sale for $999, from $1399). However, I can't find any reviews for it. Not sure if I want this one, vs the Toro 37775 or Ariens 920021.

Anyone have this model, or know any info? Reliability?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

New Craftsman snow blowers are low quality as stated in the other thread you started asking the same thing.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Canadian and US Craftsman snowblowers are completely different machines, and have been for a long time..Canadian ones are _slightly_ better. (although I still wouldnt buy one..)

This one happens to be a Husqvarna, which isnt bad, but isnt great.
you can do MUCH better: Ariens, Toro, Honda, Briggs & Stratton brands.

Scot


----------

